# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech - RCD AMS v0.0.8.35

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Martech - RCD AMS v0.0.8.35*  *RCD AMS v0.0.8.35*   *Latest Update :*     - Renault, 22DC279/62T, 24c32 by Philips 
  - Jaguar, 4X43-18B876-AE, 24c08 by Alpine 
  - Audi, Chorus, 7 646 243 380, 8L0 035 152A, 68HC705B32 by Blaupunkt 
  - Skoda, MFD2 CD, 7 612 002 039, 1T0 035 194D, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Montreal RCM45, 7 645 770 010 by Blaupunkt 
  - Suzuki, MSC CD No display, 24c16 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Premium Audio, 93c06 by Matsu****a 
  - VW, RCD 210, CQ-JV1873AE, 5M0 035 156B, M30879FLFP by Panasonic 
  - VW, RCD 210, CQ-JV1875AE, 5M0 035 156C, M30879FLFP by Panasonic 
  - Skoda, Rhapsody, 1J0 035 156A, 24c16 by Technisat 
  - Skoda, RNS Basic, 7 612 002 036, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Skoda, RNS MFD, 7 612 002 034, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Skoda, RNS MFD2, 7 612 002 031, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Seat, RNS MFD2, 7 612 002 032, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Seat, RNS MFD2, 7 612 002 032, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Seat, RNS MFD2, 7 612 002 033, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Skoda, RNS MFD2, 7 612 002 037, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Skoda, RNS4 Basic, 7 612 002 035, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - **************, Truckline CC65 24V, BE-6054, 24lc04 by Becker 
  - **************, Truckline CC65, BE-7043, 24lc04 by Becker 
  - **************, Truckline CD65 24V, BE-6054, 24lc04 by Becker 
Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download:
- exe or installer from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Martech News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards*   *Martech Team*

----------


## ameerl

*متابعة رائعة اخي
بارك الله بك*

----------


## ayoub567

merci

----------

